# pitbull saves women from rape



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

Family Dog Saves Woman from Rape Attempt


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Good job Purple!!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Good dog! How afraid that poor woman must have been.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:thumbup:X2


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good dog! Nice to see some positive coverage of Pitties for once.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

How frightening! Great job Purple!!! I feel sorry for the victim. I hope she recovers from the trauma soon.


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

i wonder what the beagle did?

i guess the bad guy brought her back to HER hous e and tied her up her pitbull heard her crying/screaming/ and came in and attacked him


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

From the news report, it said that the woman led the man (somehow) to a room where she knew Purple would be hanging out.


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

ohhh wow i wonder how the dog pickedu p that its owner was in trouble? and i wonder if the attacker tried to rape her in front of the pit? wierd


----------



## exotica (Dec 31, 2010)

i also wonder where the dog was when he was cutting her hair


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Something similar happened to a classmate of mine. A rapist broke into her house through a window, she turned on a light and he was standing there with a weapon and his pants undone, but when her Boxer dogs got up she screamed and grabbed her phone, he chickened out and fled.


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Maybe not so strange. My dogs know when I am calm or upset... and react according to my behavior. Dogs are experts at sensing our human emotions. Since the victim's Aunt said Purple never had a history of aggression but was protective of her home and family, I think the attack mode came when Purple sensed that this human with her Mom was not a "welcomed friend" because of the fear being given off by the victim at the time, Purple sensed fear from her human for this stranger and then reacted accordingly to protect.

Good dog Purple! Its great to see a positive pit story.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dogs know. I recently got upset on the phone - very upset, and Madix started growling and looking around and backed up to touch his back up against my legs. Like he's protecting me from whatever the threat is, even though he can't see it. I've seen him respond to something as small as a change in my facial expression, an eyebrow raise, or even the direction that my eyes are looking - if I was screaming, or acting scared - I have no doubt that he would "know" I was scared...

And YAY!!! for positive pittie stories!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Not a Pit Bull.

Good dog though.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Good girl!! I hope they gave her a nice big steak.


----------

